# Oeceoclades maculata



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2012)

Cute little flowers


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2012)

very nice!!! How do you grow it? How many growths does it have?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2012)

Optimal presentation of 'Cute little flowers' :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice. I would like to see the full plant photo, foliage, number of bulbs, etc., also.  And how it's grown.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I agree, "Cute little flowers" but I would describe the photos as beautiful.

Chuck


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> very nice!!! How do you grow it? How many growths does it have?





NYEric said:


> Nice. I would like to see the full plant photo, foliage, number of bulbs, etc., also.  And how it's grown.



You'll be disappointed. I got the plant last year from someone in Florida. I think the plant was growing in the ground, and the person placed it and the soil it was growing in in a pot and shipped it to me. It had one growth and a back bulb. This year the plant grew another bulb and flower stalk, which is what I posted. So far, each pseudobulb has produced one leaf. The leaves are mottled, and remind me of some Paph. leaves. Someday, it will be a pretty plant.

The ferns have been growing there naturally (I pull them out when the get too big.) I placed the moss there.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that qualifies somewhat for what 'the orchid boy' was asking about for unusual orchids (in a nice way)


----------



## Ditto (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely !!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Not disappointing at all. I have 2, both with 7 fat growths, and I was wondering if they are blooming size. There is so little info on Oeceoclades culture that I can't figure out how to bloom them. I also got another roseo-variegata in our Taiwan order.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. Not disappointing at all. I have 2, both with 7 fat growths, and I was wondering if they are blooming size. There is so little info on Oeceoclades culture that I can't figure out how to bloom them. I also got another roseo-variegata in our Taiwan order.


My two just kinda bloom for me. I don't do anything special.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2012)

light/dark, dry/wet, hot/cold???


----------



## gonewild (Dec 18, 2012)

NYEric said:


> light/dark, dry/wet, hot/cold???



LOL! Yes to all.

I've collected this species in Peru growing in all the conditions you listed.
Always terrestrial.
Growing in solid clay but more often in loose leaf litter.
Very wet in the warm rainy season and very dry in the cooler dry season.
Light levels are normally low since it grows on flat ground under the canopy.
In our garden it would grow and bloom under just about any conditions except full direct sun. Seedlings sprouted regularly around the garden flower beds.
One thing that I was told buy a "local" plant enthusiast was that he believed the bulbs needed to be covered with leaf litter to make it bloom. That does not make much sense but that was the observation in his garden. And in reality most of the plants I saw growing wild were covered in leaf litter. So maybe you should pile leaves on your plant and see what happens? 

Here's a wild one...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

The bulbs on the plant in the photo look a lot more like Dot's than mine. Maybe i'll give them a dry period. When is the dry season?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2012)

NYEric said:


> When is the dry season?



When it is not raining.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2012)

Ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2012)

The dry season in Peru starts about May or June and lasts until about mid September. Temps drop sometimes into the low 50s for a week at a time. It does rain but not much, but enough to moisten the soil at times. There is a lot of condensation dripping from the canopy at night.

Some plants I saw did have very tiny bulbs smaller than in the picture.

I would speculate that this species grows in "soils" that are on the fertile side so maybe more fertilizer for your plant.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Dot, nice little guy.

I've seen this species in south Florida in hammock forests. In summer it is silly hot and perpetually humid and wet, in winter it is "cool" (50-70 F) and the rains virtually stop. The grow in nearly pure leaf humus. They flower like mad in that place, so maybe that can be of assistance.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm growing this one with my Phrags: Bright light, intermediate, and less water in the winter. 

My other one is angustifolia, and it's growing in lower light but intermediate temps. Same watering regimen.


----------



## Stone (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2012)

gonewild said:


> The dry season in Peru starts about May or June and lasts until about mid September. Temps drop sometimes into the low 50s for a week at a time. It does rain but not much, but enough to moisten the soil at times. There is a lot of condensation dripping from the canopy at night.
> 
> Some plants I saw did have very tiny bulbs smaller than in the picture.
> 
> I would speculate that this species grows in "soils" that are on the fertile side so maybe more fertilizer for your plant.



Thanks. Mine have fat round bulbs so I wouldn't think they're lacking of nutrition but I'll try that. One thing I dont do is lessen water in the winter because the apartment is so DRY!!! I will have to try that too.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> One thing I dont do is lessen water in the winter because the apartment is so DRY!!! I will have to try that too.



Thinking.....
In the rainforest,during the dry season it does not rain much, so the soil is dry.
But during the nights the canopy condenses water and moisture drips onto all foliage below.
Thinking.... Dry season means dry roots most of the time but with humid air around foliage, especially at night.
Think.... how to replicate this in your apartment.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2012)

Move to the rainforest!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Move to the rainforest!



Best solution. That's what I'm doing soon.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Move to the rainforest!





gonewild said:


> Best solution. That's what I'm doing soon.



Me too! I've had it with cold living.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Me too! I've had it with cold living.



Agreed cold makes no sense. Here in California at the moment it is 35 degrees and in Moyobamba Peru it is 35 degrees. But here it is "F" and there "C".


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2012)

35C!?! That's like Hellahot!!!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 21, 2012)

New one to me...cute!


----------



## Clark (Dec 21, 2012)

Mine is in the compost heap.


----------

